# signatures?



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I turned them off in my view, makes the screen too cluttered. So some of you may have some really whitty signatures, but I'll never know! ccasion14:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

poutanen said:


> I turned them off in my view, makes the screen too cluttered. So some of you may have some really whitty signatures, but I'll never know! ccasion14:


Mine's a Hoot! You're really missing out! (_...plus, it explains SOO much about who I am!_)


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

^ I turned them on just to read that. Pretty much sounds like my motto! :eusa_clap:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

mine's better. 

OP: most people here have more class than to put some pointless photoshop of their internet ego up to douche every post they make with doucheyness. why would anyone want to look at some lame banner of your stupid name?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> mine's better.


Hmmm... google brings up the homepage of the German Lifeguard Society. I assume, that's not what you intend to piont at :laugh:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> mine's better.


Mine responds to your claim.


----------



## FractureItAll (Dec 2, 2013)

neni said:


> Hmmm... google brings up the homepage of the German Lifeguard Society. I assume, that's not what you intend to piont at :laugh:


bresticle????????




@ your sig.


----------

